# How are you preparing your turkey this year?



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

So everyone lets have it what are your plans for Turkey this Thanksgiving? Old faithful or are you trying something new. 

I am thinking of doing a deep fried turkey since I have never done one before.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Traditional roasted with stuffing. I make the stuffing with homemade stock and the turkey neck meat from making the stock. That was yesterdays project, I have 3 quarts of stock in the freezer and a gallon bag of neck meat.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Mary do you stuff the bird or cook the stuffing separately?


----------



## cyberdoc (Nov 1, 2009)

We're going unique this year. Coq au Vin using turkey, with a Johnny Cake based stuffing.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

The usual. The holiday is for what the family asks for, and other times of year are for experimenting. 

As experiments succeed, they get asked for at holidays so there is some culinary drift over time.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

As a non-American - we don't celebrate Thanksgiving.... but I wish you all a wonderful family occasion!


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

As always: Two smoked turkeys, and a smoked salmon for the dinner. Also half of a third smoked turkey, so my Dad has a substantial amount of "leftovers." 

BDL


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

All 56 of them will be roasted in our combi ovens and alto shams overnight. They are coming in from Carolina on this Thursday(28 crates). Have been saving bread and rolls for the last 3 weeks. 14 cases sweet potatoes, 300 pounds chef potatoes, 8 cases fresh cranberries. Baby onions, Fresh Brussel Sprouts and on and on.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

56 TURKEYS coming in this THURSDAY from Carolina (28 cases) will be cooked in combi and alto shams overnight thanksging eve. 7, cases fresh cranberries, 350 lbs chef potatoes, 8 cases sweet potato, 300 lbs brussel sprouts fresh and 200lbs baby onions from Holland coming this friday. Been saving bread and rolls last 3 weeks. 60 pumpkin pies, 30 custard pie, 20 mince pies( all made here) Thank God once a year This is final ingredient counts.:chef:


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

How many countries are you feeding Ed?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

This will be a bitter sweet Thanksgiving this year. My wife and I both lost our fathers (2 months apart) in Dec and Feb. So I am going to do a really traditional New England Thanksgiving. That's what everyone looks forward to, and I love spending a couple days playing in my MIL kitchen.


----------



## cyberdoc (Nov 1, 2009)

Our prayers are with you.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

My sympathies. Over our 22 years of marriage, my wife and I have spent WAY more time with her family than mine come holiday season. I would have enjoyed showing off my culinary skills to my father. Too late now, sad to say. My mother passed when I was 10, not much cooking inspiration from her. Sigh.

This year no real plans for Thanksgiving, we'll be staying at home, maybe a few friends over. I've not heard back from Batali or Morimoto whether or not they can make it over for dinner, I have this sneaking suspicion they might have other plans for the weekend.

While it may be a small group here for Thanksgiving, I might still do a large turkey. The motivation is that come Christmas, a holiday our families celebrate, we are expecting a packed house here in Salt Lake. So doing a big turkey this month will result in a good supply of stock base, etc. come December.

It may be, though, that I throw some of Karen's family for a loop. They always have turkey at Christmas. I'm thinking of throwing beef standing rib roast and Yorkshire pudding into the mix. Roast goose might be too much of a stretch for them. We shall see.

mjb.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I'll brine the bird (only about 10-12 pounds), then roast with the cavities filled with apples, onions and herbs. Others are bringing every other part of the meal, so it'll be a joint effort. 

I lost my mom in February; DH lost his dad shortly before Thanksgiving two years ago. That weekend was also to be his 60th wedding anniversary with my MIL. My SIL is still agonized over it, but the rest of us move on a bit more every year. I hadn't celebrated Thanksgiving with my mom in decades, so the loss is less acutely felt for her.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

In the bird. My family has been doing it that way for years. The only changes I have made to the original recipe was a very reduced turkey stock instead of just the stock from the giblets. Also cooking the day before at friends. They invite all the single people with no where to go for holidays. Having 20+ people this year and serving turkey and ham, mashed, gravy, stuffing, sweet potatoes with the marshmallows on top, jello salad, squash, some other veg. Making 4 pies for Wed and 2 more for Thursday. Cooking for others and seeing the smiles is way better than having to be paid for it.


----------



## mikhon (Nov 6, 2009)

I use the Traditional Turkey Rub recipe. It is simple to do and easy. Just try this:

Traditional Turkey Rub

To make sure the turkey meat is seasoned well, turkey rubs should be applied beneath the skin.

It can take 10 minutes to prepare

Ingredients:

* 1 tablespoon garlic powder
* 2 teaspoons seasoned salt
* 1 teaspoons poultry seasoning
* 1 teaspoon paprika
* 1 teaspoon salt
* 1/2 teaspoon pepper
* 1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper
* 1/4 teaspoon basil

Mix all the spices and keep them in an air tight container. This should produce plenty of rub for a twenty pound turkey.

Hope you will try recipe I have here. GoodLuck!

Turkey Deep Fryer - Turkey Rubs


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Approx 1300 guest. Sorry to hear of your loss. EJB


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Although I am trying something new this year by deep frying my all time favorite method is one I learned from Jaques Pepin. First you prepare the stuffing mixture you will use. Then you break down the bird leaving both breats in tack and together with the wings. Next place the stuffing in the bottom of the roasting pan and place the turkey breasts over the stuffing. Debone both legs and thighs and then place the left over stuffing in each leg and roll them back up into their original shape and place them back in the original location. Roast the bird and the juices drip down into the stuffing and it is heavenly. Also because the bird is broken down it takes much less time to cook.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Nicko, Julia Child describes a similar method in The Way to Cook. I've mulled this, but one family member seems to need a Norman Rockwell-type turkey on the table to feel satisfied. So I'll roast the bird whole, although I'll bake the stuffing separately.


----------



## hotchpotch (Oct 16, 2009)

If there is one tradition around our house it is that there "are no traditions".

In the last 40+ years of living in American I have prepared Turkey twice on Thanksgiving - once was brined and once was deep-fried. As with most festive holidays we are having some friends over (fellow retired or working chef's with spouses) and we then prepare a theme style thanksgiving. This year it's going to be Thai and while I did not draw responsibilities for the main protien courses I do know that we will be having Thai style Turkey as one.

Around our house ever meal is new and hopefully exciting, I feel life is too short to waste on food re-run's.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Nicko, The stuffing doesn't over cook on the bottom of the pan ???? Bill


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Due to the success of brining for our fried chicken, we will be brining our turkeys this year.
I think we'll serve half the amount of people Ed will.
Still going to be a long day.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Actually the bottom layer does get really crispy but not burned. It is actually everyones favorite part. I think part of it is that the turkey is not cooking as long as a traditional bird since it is broken down.


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

1. Carve off the raw breasts and make turkey roulades with 2 mushroom, breadcrumb, fennel and rosemary, and bacon stuffing.

2. Roast the remaining carcass and pull off all the edible meat and vacuum seal it for sandwichs and turkey salads and such during the coming year.

3. Roast again the remianing bones and carcass and make turkey stock.

4. Turning the last 2 years of remaining turkey stock into Turkey demi glace.

doc


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm letting the turkey live and aiming for the seafood  Lucky Turkey - it really is not traditional here - I wish you all luck and happy gobbling!


----------



## kirstens (Jul 3, 2009)

What kind of seafood is going to be your main??


----------



## henry (Jun 12, 2001)

DeltaDoc

That's exactly what I wanted to see (Roulade)!

My wife is so excited about it she wants to do a "test run" on Sunday.

On Thanksgiving we go to my family's house in another town. It's always good, although I'm not crazy about the fried turkeys. I usually smoke one. My family likes oyster dressing, my SIL likes cornbread, so we have both.

This year I'm going to bring some gravy. The stuff they make there is very thin and full of giblets, and all I can taste is the liver and gizzards and I don't like it. 

Aside from the food, i LOVE gathering with the family. What a great day to call it, "Thanksgiving".


----------



## mikhon (Nov 6, 2009)

I will prepare my turkey for thanksgiving in a traditional way and add some turkey marinades on it. This marinades will add some good flavour or taste in a turkey.

Turkey Deep Fryer - Turkey Marinades


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

That's a good idea, I think im going to use that method.

My aunt is "cooking" the turkey however its advised to bring plenty of additional food too (including another turkey).

Do the turkey parts go on a rack above the stuffing, or straight on top of it?


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi Nicko, I figured the bottom part would be the Favorite. This is a Picture of our new addition to the farm yesterday morning. I will be using the black spotted one as a feeder and the two others as breeders................Thanks Bill


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Probably barramundi (perch)....big chunky white fleshed fish, simply fried in butter and bland oil (EVOO overpowers it), S&P. Nice mediteranean (sp?) salad, crusty baguettes, butter, dry white wine to match. Num Num Num


----------



## kirstens (Jul 3, 2009)

Hmm...never heard of that kind of fish but sounds delish. Fried in butter, can't be bad. I'm not too experienced in the seafood dept. but a nice twist for the 'traditional' Thanksgiving meal.


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

Sounds like a different perch than the one commonly found in lake michigan:


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

I am not doing turkey.............tomorrow will be my third day of it (there are only so many ways I can eat it, after tomorrow the bird will be REALLY put to rest. Instead it shall be lamb, my favorite.


----------



## kirstens (Jul 3, 2009)

Lamb your favorite....Greek?? 
Lamb intimidates me but so incredibly delicious.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

It's big, chunky, almost like shark or cod, but with a finer fibre. I think someone earlier in this thread or another about TG Day mentioned that fish was part of the first dinner - give the turkeys a break and eat fish :roll:

I'm Australian so the TG tradition is not as set as it is elsewhere, but I do like to give thanks to those who have helped me in my life, and i celebrate by sharing food and good company with as many of those people whom I can gather together, as well as those I feel need help also that have touched our lives.

That looks pretty much like a barramundi, its mainly found in the salt waters around Darwin - Top End of Oz - (lived there for 5 years). They are ferocious on the hook  but better on the pan. Thanks for posting the pic. (I still haven't figured out how!- no time).


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

DC Sunshine....so your a great fisherman EH ????

Kirsten,

I do not want to 'undermine' (right word ? mon Dieu !) the importance of those who cook turkey for Thanksgiving but since you asked , I am making lamb but not Greek this time (only when my sister comes home from Cyprus) I have decided to make *Lamb with Blackberry Sauce*. 
It has Shallots, garlic, olive oil, blackberry pulp, honey, 
clove, cardamom, jalapeno and lots of Port.

Roasted garlic and rosemary "patates" and my father's favorite stuffed portobello with threads of phyllo pastry on top , baked, with a slight drizzle of truffle oil. I also love haricots verts (thin green beans) blanched then lightly fried in bacon fat with toasted almonds.

Poached pears with endive and blue cheese salad ..........

Dessert.....Chocolate Bourbon Mousse with chocolate shavings.

I have decided to serve this new drink called a vodka icewine martini , you can read about it at www.vicemartini.com

Bread will be `Pain de Campagne`, I don not know if you have ever made bread but I have been practicing this recipe that has been posted on CT in the pastry section and it a wonderful bread with a fantastic taste. I really enjoy sourdough, it is in my top 5 breads as far as taste goes. I would have made the sourdough bread but I am a bit of a `Poulet`for failure, I should try it this week....


----------



## chefray (Sep 29, 2009)

Barramundi is Australian Sea Bass, also called a Giant Saltwater Perch.


----------



## chefray (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm doing a fried turkey take on coq au vin.

I'm reducing some red with mirepoix and pureeing the whole lot to inject and then frying it. I hope it's as good as it sounds.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

ChefRay - that's the monster  Lots are now also farmed in the Top End, but due to the tropical location, some farmers loose their crops from power failures during the stormy wet season. (Power goes out, no O2 circulation in the water etc etc) They instal fuel generators once that happens.

Petals - I need an invite now  And yes, I love fishing.

No matter what everyone is having for Thanksgiving - I wish you a lovely time. And that's the main thing.

If you can't be with family or friends - call/e-mail or write them.


----------



## chefray (Sep 29, 2009)

Great fish for sauteing. It has such a good flavor that all it really needs is a little butter to keep it from sticking and some kosher salt. Goes well with wild rice and lime.


----------



## chalkdust (Feb 18, 2009)

*
http://www.nytimes.com/2005/11/16/dining/161hrex.html*

* Eric Asimov: Making Haitian Turkey - Video Library - The New York Times
*


----------

